# V-Brakes: Travel Agents or V-Levers?



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm building up a "do everything" bike, mostly by raiding the parts bin. Since I do plan on doing some trail riding on it, I was going to use V-brakes and was hoping for some advice on set up. Anyone have any comparative experience using Travel Agents with standard drop levers vs. using a V-Brake specific lever (RL520, 287V)?

I've already got a set of standard levers, so I could just pickup a set of travel agents and be done with it. But for around the same cost, I could pick up a set of levers and not have to fool with the travel agents. The decision is more or less coming down to what works better, V-levers or Travel Agents? Thanks!


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Mini-Vs.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My vote is v-brake levers...less things to go wrong....It's clean and simple


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I have one bike with bar ends and v-brake levers. No problems

I have one bike with travel agents and standard levers. Also no problems.

ymmv


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Mini-Vs are better, you can stick with your standard levers (STIs, Ergo, w.e), and no gimmicky travel agent nonsense.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

mrbubbles said:


> Mini-Vs are better, you can stick with your standard levers (STIs, Ergo, w.e), and no gimmicky travel agent nonsense.


I don't get the "gimmicky travel agent nonsense" bit. They're just simple adaptors that are easy to install and work well.

That said, if I were starting from scratch, I'd buy the V levers - why wouldn't you? But for someone who wants to use levers they have (for whatever reason - cost? fit?) or want to use STI's, they are a simple, elegant, cheap solution that works great.

I happened to be building w/ some existing parts which included V brakes and regular levers, but I planned to switch to some STI's in the near future so I went with Travel Agents rather than buy new levers. If I hadn't been planning on the STI switch, I probably would have gone w/ new V levers because (a) they would only cost $10 or so more than the TA's, and (b) - the most important reason for switching levers - I never liked the shape and size of my existing regular levers.

But "gimmicky travel agent nonsense" is in itself nonsense.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Camilo said:


> I don't get the "gimmicky travel agent nonsense" bit. They're just simple adaptors that are easy to install and work well.
> 
> That said, if I were starting from scratch, I'd buy the V levers - why wouldn't you? But for someone who wants to use levers they have (for whatever reason - cost? fit?) or want to use STI's, they are a simple, elegant, cheap solution that works great.
> 
> ...


I would not buy the v levers. It's an extra obstacle if you need to augment an extra go between to make v-brakes work with a regular short pull road lever (which is the standard).

Mini-Vs eliminates that unnecessary boondoggle. I absolutely will not use bar ends or downtube shifters, and all integrated shift brake levers are short pulls, which mates better with mini-Vs, cantis, short pull calipers, or BB7 road. It's simpler and elegant without the need for travel agents.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Cane Creek makes some nice contoured v-brake drop bar levels.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if not using integrated shifters, and cost is a wash, v levers... provided you find them adequately comfy. just don't see how these are an 'obstacle'


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*mini-v's*

Thanks for all the feedback. It sounds like either would work, but the min-v's may be the winner. I hadn't thought about those, but it seems to fit the bill, being about the same price as levers or TA's. 

One question, anybody know what size tire you can get under the cable? I was eyeballing a set of 40-42 cross tires, so will clearance be an issue?


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

beaker said:


> One question, anybody know what size tire you can get under the cable? I was eyeballing a set of 40-42 cross tires, so will clearance be an issue?



Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

With the above advise re: STI type shifters and Mini 'V's. My set up clears an older Ritchey #* speedmax with a little room to spare. It seems that there is a significant measurement difference between brands.
I have also tried the 'Travel Agents' and they didn't hold up that well with the typical, Northeast spring road grit.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Will mini V's work with, say, 32mm tires and regular old full fenders?


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Will mini V's work with, say, 32mm tires and regular old full fenders?


Here is a pic of my fork showing there is plenty of clearance with Mini V and 32mm tires. The rear has clearance enough also.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Gcrosshairs said:


> Here is a pic of my fork showing there is plenty of clearance with Mini V and 32mm tires. The rear has clearance enough also.



Thats quite a bit more clearance than what model has. I was suspect that my 'Old School" BMX mini 'V's were shorter than the current models. The arms in you pic are obviously longer. Mine are old enough that one of the springs getting weaker than the other, making it hard to keep lined up. Now I am even more motivated at replacing them and being able to use a larger tire.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Gcrosshairs said:


> Here is a pic of my fork showing there is plenty of clearance with Mini V and 32mm tires. The rear has clearance enough also.


Full pics of the bike please.


----------

